# Christmas Without My Dog



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Found this on the Friends of Golden Retrievers facebook page. It was so touching to me I thought I would share as this is my first Christmas without my dear Rhett...

*Christmas Without My Dog *

The tree is all trimmed.
The gifts are all wrapped.
The hymns are all sung,
And the travel plans mapped.

And still there's a sadness
That lies in my heart,
For a dog that was lost
And a love now apart.

A stocking is missing,
With toys and a treat.
A lap is now empty,
A space at your feet.

Yet remember this season
God's small gift to you,
Wonderful memories
To treasure life through.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So nice, this is my second Christmas without my boy, he's up there celebrating with the other Bridge babies.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice....this is my 2nd Christmas without my boy too.....


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that lovely poem and the photo. It's our first Christmas without Daisy too  last Christmas was just the worst with her being in the veterinary hospital. We have the new pup to look forward to in the new year, but it's still very sad without Daisy here.

Thinking of you!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

touching and sweet.... I just wish the picture with all the dogs showed a big field of grass with a stream running through it instead of clouds....


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I agree wholeheartedly. A big field of grass and streams would be nice in the pic, and meadows and hills just like the Rainbow Bridge poem reads... http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/113719-rainbow-bridge-x.html


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

wd9t said:


> I agree wholeheartedly. A big field of grass and streams would be nice in the pic, and meadows and hills just like the Rainbow Bridge poem reads... http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/113719-rainbow-bridge-x.html


 
I forgot about adding LOTS of squirrls!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

It is a beautiful poem -- thank you for sharing that. I hope your memories will bring some joy to your holiday.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

This is my first year without Brandy.. We won't have any dog during this Christmas with us and it'll be very sad. She use to love to unwrap all the gifts. Her birthday fell on Christmas Eve so even tonight is hard. Thank you for sharing this poem, it's very nice and makes me know that Brandy is watching from above now with her sweet heart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Our fist Christmas without Cheyenne. She was missed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

This is very sad. This is my first Christmas with Sydney, and I keep thinking how it would be so horrible to not have her. I'm so sorry for all of you who have to go through the season without your pups and I hope you have a great Christmas with family.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Our second Christmas without our Buddy too...missed him greatly. It's just not the same is it?


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

My wife and I were just talking about how there should be 6 stockings up not 5 this year. This was Macintosh's favorite time of year playing in all the snow and getting new toys.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Our first Christmas without Oakley and we are just so sad. Tears well up in my eyes every time I think of him no matter where I am. Seger has been given lots of love but we can tell he is missing his side kick. Play hard and sleep softly at the Bridge Okey-Poke. I will forever feel the softness of your big thick ruff in my fingers as you enthusiastically lick my face  Mom misses you XO


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Sorry*

My heart goes out to all of you!!
Helps me to think that Smooch and Snobear are celebrating with your furkids at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I thought that was lovely made me cry as well.
This will be my first Christmas without Naughty Charlie i am lucky i still have Daisy and Blarney but missing my Charlie girl so much.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks ... I borrowed it for my FB Page !!!!


----------

